

Startup team sizes - rguldener
http://tomtunguz.com/span-of-control/?

======
jason_wang
With the right people, it is not necessary to pre-determine team size. Let
teams form and morph organically.

I have observed that when you have a highly motivated group of people, they
will subdivide into teams automatically as well as add and subtract team
members without outside direction.

